# Nikon Coolpix B700 Zoom test



## Tailgunner (Mar 6, 2017)

It's nesting time for Raptors here in Colorado and I wanted something I could video or photograph them with for fun. My D800 isn't a sports shooter as you know and the longest lens I have is a 24-120mm F4. I thought seriously about buying a D500 and a 150-600mm sigma but thats a lot of coin for occasionally shooting birds. I still needed something longer than 120mm. So I looked around and ran across a few local birders using the compact DSLR's with mega zooms. Being a Nikon guy, I went with the Coolpix B700. Now the B700 is only 60X and the P900 is 83x, I went the route I did because the B700 has 4k. I realize you give up a lot of quality with super zooms but this is more for fun than anything else. 


Anyhow, here is a 4k zoom test video I did of a Red-Tail Hawk. It's supposed to be 4k but it's only showing up as 1440p. I'm not sure whats going on there.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2017)

It shows up in 4K for me.


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 6, 2017)

nerwin said:


> It shows up in 4K for me.



Great, Thanks!

I think it's not showing for me because of my Laptop can't handle it or something.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2017)

Tailgunner said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > It shows up in 4K for me.
> ...



Which browser are you using?


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 6, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



I'm using Safari (Mac). The highest it will show is 1440p. It used to show 4k but not anymore.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2017)

Tailgunner said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Tailgunner said:
> ...



Since Chrome and Safari are very similar, I'd first try to completely clear all the junk in the browser and see if that works. I had that happen before and once I cleanes the browser, it worked fine. 

You could always install chrome and see if you get the 4k option to appear, if so...Then you know Safari is the culprit. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 6, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



Bingo! 

I tried clearing out Safari but that didn't help. So I downloaded Chrome and it worked! Now it shows 4k instead of HD and gives me the resolution option of 2160p. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 6, 2017)

Here is another 4k clip of some Bald Eagles I shot the other day with the Nikon Coolpix B700


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2017)

Can you reinstall Safari? That probably would do it.


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 6, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Can you reinstall Safari? That probably would do it.




I didn't uninstalled Safari. I just installed Chrome and clicked on it's icon to access the internet. So far it shows all my 4k videos.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2017)

Tailgunner said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Can you reinstall Safari? That probably would do it.
> ...



Yeah but if you want to continue using Safari, you'll probably have to reset it or reinstall it in order to get it to display the 4K videos on YouTube. But I don't know anything about OSX lol.


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 6, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...




OIC what you're saying. I'm not sure either. I'll look into it later and see what i find. Thanks for the help though, it's nice to know it's uploading in 4k.


----------



## Tailgunner (Apr 10, 2017)

Here is a video I shot with the Nikon B700 while monitoring some Great Horned Owls for a near by town.


----------

